# cool backhoe pics



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

some ways to trans port backhoe one is a semi tractor with a flat deck and one is a another typr of flatdeck and ones a beaverload a ramp to attech to a dump truck how willit attech to a dump truck the pics are from calaforna why don you se this kind of stuff in New Jersy


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

fargotruckman;1199496 said:


> some ways to trans port backhoe one is a semi tractor with a flat deck and one is a another typr of flatdeck and ones a beaverload a ramp to attech to a dump truck how willit attech to a dump truck the pics are from calaforna why don you se this kind of stuff in New Jersy


UMMM--Can you please re-phrase in English??????????????


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

tuney443;1199526 said:


> UMMM--Can you please re-phrase in English??????????????


its cave man talk....give him a break.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Third pic is a roll off, seeing more and more around here.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

guy i know has ben doin the roll off thing for years.

he has 2 trucks i think . 2-3 full size containers with back doors. then 1-2 messed up containers purchased cheep and cut sides off and made flat beds from them with tie down points. he had a small boo boo tho few years ago. got to watch the over passes.

look in here for the pics. and ideas of how to use roll off trucks for more than dumpsters. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88911


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

South Carroll Backhoe service has two trucks with flatbeds they use to haul them, i think i have some pics of there setup i will have to check my desktop


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I had one like the first pic for many years. IMO they are great for owner operators (which I was). Mine was an '85 Pete 359 (not a cabover). I could carry all my buckets and a compaction wheel along with the 'hoe. It works very good when you don't have a lot of room to park (like in big cities). There were a lot of those around where I used to live (Southern CA). I used to see them as single axles too. I always prefered the stability and HP of the tandems though. Before I moved to CO I bought a dump truck and employed the use of a trailer. This gave me a little more versatility for moving somewhere and starting all over again. If I was still in CA I would still be using the carrier truck (or ramp truck) if I was still doing hourly rental.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

The trailer set up looks good, i am not a fan of that brand of trailer though.The pics where the backhoe is on the truck itself, they look kinda tall. I guess if they are under 12'6" tall at the highest point they will be ok. But i think max legal height is 12'6"


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If memory serves, 13'-0" is max height (W/O permit) for DOT.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DGODGR;1201367 said:


> If memory serves, 13'-0" is max height (W/O permit) for DOT.


 Actually It's 13'6" in Michigan. I looked at a set up similar to those for my excavater, but even though my machine is not that big,it would still be way to tall for that type of hauling because the deck on the back of the truck is too tall to start with. A great way to move around if you don't need a dump truck to haul material while you are on the job. I would love to do it that way because i have been doing a lot of driving to get jobs that are almost 200 miles one way from my shop. Been making that run about 10 times a year for the last 5 years. Would be nice to have just a flat bed type truck instead of running my dump with the tag trailer. Less for the DOT to hassle me about.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

excav8ter;1201388 said:


> Actually It's 13'6" in Michigan. I looked at a set up similar to those for my excavater, but even though my machine is not that big,it would still be way to tall for that type of hauling because the deck on the back of the truck is too tall to start with. A great way to move around if you don't need a dump truck to haul material while you are on the job. I would love to do it that way because i have been doing a lot of driving to get jobs that are almost 200 miles one way from my shop. Been making that run about 10 times a year for the last 5 years. Would be nice to have just a flat bed type truck instead of running my dump with the tag trailer. Less for the DOT to hassle me about.


I would have to agree that I prefer not to run a trailer. When the only tractor I had was a backhoe thiswas possible. Not any more. My excavator has enough trouble making height on the trailer. No way on the back of a truck. You also just can't put 40,000# (legally) on a 3 axle truck, and length would be an issue too. Same goes for the loader too. If it was possible though, it sure would be a lot better to run 10 tires instead of the 22 on the rig I've got now.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

snocrete;1199540 said:


> its cave man talk....give him a break.


:laughing:


----------



## Tapper02 (Jan 20, 2021)

I know this is a super old thread, but I am looking for set of backhoe loading ramps for a dump truck like in the 4th picture. Does anyone know where the picture of the ramps was taken, or know of a set laying around in a yard somewhere that the owner would part with.
Thanks!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Tapper02 said:


> I know this is a super old thread, but I am looking for set of backhoe loading ramps for a dump truck like in the 4th picture. Does anyone know where the picture of the ramps was taken, or know of a set laying around in a yard somewhere that the owner would part with.
> Thanks!


OP hasn't been here in 8 years so I would suggest starting a new thread for yourself


----------

